# Happy Birthday Marines 10NOV1775 - 2018



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 9, 2018)

Happy birthday Marines, I am damn proud to claim you as brothers, sisters and friends.

This may be the best CMC message I've seen....


----------



## Grunt (Nov 9, 2018)

Happy Birthday to my Brothers and Sisters....


----------



## medicchick (Nov 9, 2018)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## policemedic (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy birthday, fuckers.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy birthday to all my Brothers and sisters.

And thank you to all veterans


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy Birthday Marines!


----------



## 0699 (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy Birthday Marines.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy birthday, Marines. Semper fi!


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2018)

_Mi mejor amigo de toda la vida_, Cpl Luiz "Marty" Martinez, 0311, Combined Action Platoon 2-7-10, November 10, 1970.
_Dios bendiga a la Madre Verde._


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy 243rd Birthday!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy Birthday Marines!


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Nov 10, 2018)

@medicchick. I'd chow down on that! ....and I think my kid would too. That's 2x 120 count box and some change. Red Lobster gives out crayons during the MC Birthday too. Well.... to be fair anyplace that has a kids menu has crayons.

I __heart__ you guys, Semper Fi, Happy 243rd birthday Marines!


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy birthday, brothers!!

Semper Fi.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 10, 2018)

HBD Jarheads. Much love....


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy birthday you magnificent bastards!


----------



## Komatz (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy 243rd Birthday Marines!!!


----------



## Dame (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Marines!


----------



## Centermass (Nov 10, 2018)

A heartfelt Happy Birthday to all of the Devil Dogs out there. 

except for Ooh-Rah....he's a mutt..........


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Marines!


----------



## Topkick (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy Birthday to the 2nd finest fighting force in the world!


Kidding aside, Happy Birthday Marines!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy Birthday Marines!!!!!


----------



## arch_angel (Nov 10, 2018)

Happy birthday brothers.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 12, 2018)




----------

